# Pregnant Stray Kitty



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello all,

A few night's ago, a stray turned up outside our door. My son noticed it first as it ran towards him and tried to get inside our house. Anyhow hubby went and had a look and said the cat was very thin and looked young. I told him to let the her in, he went off to buy some kitty food. As soon as she entered the kitchen I could tell straight away that she was pregnant. She was so so thin but has the hugest tummy.
We fed her and had to decide what to do with her. We both knew we couldn't part with her, she really is adorable and so loving.
She had a collar on, which was way too tight and needed cutting off as we couldn't undo it. There were no tag's on it and we have not seen her in the area before.

Thing's are strange but livable in our house at the moment as the only place we thought safest and most peaceful for her would be in our bedroom. So we have now got a large box with a blanket, a cat bed and covered litter tray in there. We decided to keep her there as we have a shih tzu, he is great with cat's but the kitty was afraid of him. Gizmo normally sleeps on our bed but thing's have changed lol
I now sleep in the lounge with Gizmo and hubby sleep's upstairs with the cat lol
We felt it unfair to crate gizmo or seperate him from one of us as he has always been with us and the cat need's watching as she is pregnant.
We have no idea how far along she is, her nipples are quite large, and the kitten's seem to be moving around alot. She seem's to spend her day eating and sleeping and is very affectionate. Is there any indication of how far along she is and anything we need to do for her?
We have been feeding her 3 times a day on kitten food as she really does need to gain some weight, is that enough? She is eating and drinking fine.
Any advice you could throw my way would be most welcome


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

probably the best advice that most would agree on here with would be to take her to the vets to have a check.  they can give you an idea how far along she is and advise you along with the kittening as well. they can also detect some things that might or might not be an issue when she does kitten.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

as above I'd get her straight to the vet as they will be able to help you with how far along she is and what wormers and flea treatment she may need.

If she is pregnant and under weight I would personally let her eat as much as she wanted, quality wet foods and probably leave a quality dry food down for her at all times with fresh water.

Well done for rescuing this poor little girl


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi, welcome to you.
Well done oto you for taking the cat in, poor thing. Someones probably dumped her sadly She sounds quite far gone, if the babies are moving about.
If you can, have biscuits & water down 24/7. Kitten biscuit would be best for her seeing as shes so thin. Carry on giving her the meat too. A good quality one if you can run to it price wise. 
A check up at your vets would be the best thing too, they can give you any advice you need after assesing her.
I hope you will keep us posted on her progress.*


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

From your post it looks as though you would like to keep her. What you have done is wonderful and so selfless  Sounds like you are doing the right things.

But you need to think beyond 'vulnerable cat, pregnant with kittens' to what you want to do with the kittens once born and making sure that mum does not get pregnant again.


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank's for your reply, I forgot to mention we have a vet appt booked for next Thursday but I would have like it alot sooner. They just said to keep her warm and comfortable in the meantime, and as she is eating, toileting and seem's in pretty good health it's not an emergency. I am so scared she will have her kitten's before we get chance to get her looked at. I might try and give them a ring again tomorrow and hope for a cancellation 

Janee we are intending to keep her and have already spoke to my vet about having her spayed as soon as she is finished nursing. She will be a housecat as I am alway's afraid of letting them outdoor's due to traffic accident's etc.
As far as the kitten's are concerned we haven't decided what to do. We may have to find loving forever home's for them and maybe keep one ourselves. It's all been abit fast and we haven't really had time to think but you are right, we need to make some decision's.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

do keep us posted as to what happens,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> do keep us posted as to what happens,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I will, you might find me on here late one night in a state of panic! 
She just look's so young and tiny. I really hope everything goes well for her. It make's my blood boil to think she may have been dumped.
If I can work out how to upload pic's I shall try and take a few of her. She's beautiful.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Gizzyboy said:


> I will, you might find me on here late one night in a state of panic!
> She just look's so young and tiny. I really hope everything goes well for her. It make's my blood boil to think she may have been dumped.
> If I can work out how to upload pic's I shall try and take a few of her. She's beautiful.


bless.. well maybe it's fate she has come to you.

What colour is she? and have you a name for her yet?


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

bee112 said:


> bless.. well maybe it's fate she has come to you.
> 
> What colour is she? and have you a name for her yet?


She is Tortoiseshell, and we have finally decided on a name for her...Isis. I think she adopted us and I really do think thing's happen for a reason.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww I love Torties.. Isis is a lovely name. Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Gizzyboy said:


> I will, you might find me on here late one night in a state of panic!
> She just look's so young and tiny. I really hope everything goes well for her. It make's my blood boil to think she may have been dumped.
> If I can work out how to upload pic's I shall try and take a few of her. She's beautiful.


Its nice shes come to some one like you thats there to take her in when she needs the comfort. She sounds like shes fallen on her feet with you. Hope all goes well and its always nice to her of stories like this its a shame theres not more people around like you.


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok, I shall try and upload a few now, I'm not too good at this so forgive me if I mess up


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww she's beautifull.. I see what you mean, she's very petite isnt she


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

awwww bless her!! she looks so young! very cute i hope all works out for you all and so happy she's found you as a lovely family to love her.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, bless her, shes gorgeous, love the name too, there are a couple of cats I know of called Isis*



> I think she adopted us and I really do think thing's happen for a reason.


*Me too, she is a very lucky girl*


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Its nice shes come to some one like you thats there to take her in when she needs the comfort. She sounds like shes fallen on her feet with you. Hope all goes well and its always nice to her of stories like this its a shame theres not more people around like you.


Thank You for your kind word's. I would hope that any animal lover would have the heart to take in a stray. It sadden's me that people could turn away any animal looking for shelter and food. She is going to be very much loved here.
It's very strange as I was chatting to my hubby about rehoming a dog on Friday night. We were thinking of visiting some animal shelter's...a few hour's later Isis turned up on our doorstep. I think she heard us lol.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, she must of, lol. You were obviously meant to have a cat instead*


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Feed her as much as she will eat. Take her to the vet to see if she has a microchip, someone could be frantic about her. The kittens will arrive in a maximum of two weeks but it could be a lot less. To be honest the vet probably won't know.

Liz


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Gizzyboy said:


> Thank's for your reply, I forgot to mention we have a vet appt booked for next Thursday but I would have like it alot sooner. They just said to keep her warm and comfortable in the meantime, and as she is eating, toileting and seem's in pretty good health it's not an emergency. I am so scared she will have her kitten's before we get chance to get her looked at. I might try and give them a ring again tomorrow and hope for a cancellation
> 
> Janee we are intending to keep her and have already spoke to my vet about having her spayed as soon as she is finished nursing. She will be a housecat as I am alway's afraid of letting them outdoor's due to traffic accident's etc.
> As far as the kitten's are concerned we haven't decided what to do. We may have to find loving forever home's for them and maybe keep one ourselves. It's all been abit fast and we haven't really had time to think but you are right, we need to make some decision's.


It has all been so fast for you, but it sounds like you are coping like two real heroes. I wish there were more folks like you around and believe me you are doing the right thing. Just keep her warm and settled in one quiet room in case anything starts happening with blankets and a box at the ready. If nothing happens until the vets visit that is good too. If you need any advice should she start going into labour, just holler on here as I am sure that there will be some of us about to help you out


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

she is so lucky to have found you! 
sounds like she doesn't have long to go. feed her as much as she will eat


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your advice. At the moment she is being fed whisker's wet kitten food, is that alright for her or do we need to change it?
We were feeding her 3 pouches a day but I will feed her as much as she is wanting now 
She seem's to be nesting and finding dark area's. At the moment she is sleeping under the bed although she has a covered cat bed now and a covered large box with a blanket for birthing. I suppose she will find the best place to have her babies. She is staying in our bedroom and she seem's happy with it and has made no attempt to leave.
I shall ask my vet to check if she is chipped. If she is then I dare say she would have been missing for month's as she is so underweight.
I will keep you all posted on her progress.
Thanks again


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

The only thing with Whiskas is that it's only about 4% meat content.

If you change her food do it gradually so not to upset her tummy too much.

I feed my 2 Natures Menu pouches from Pets at home, 70% (quality) meat content and no added preservatives or artificicial flavours.

I also leave a dry food down all day, I use Hills Natures Best as it's the only thing my Alfie can eat without getting a poorly tummy!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

feed whatever she enjoys!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I would'nt feed whiskas to be honest. Natures Menu or Hi-Life are very good, they have a very high meat content*


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

bee112 said:


> The only thing with Whiskas is that it's only about 4% meat content.
> 
> If you change her food do it gradually so not to upset her tummy too much.
> 
> ...


Ahh thanks for that, we have used Nature's Menu and Nature Diet with our Pup as he has allegies to alot of commercial food. I didn't know they did a Kitty variety (I never needed to look before)
We didn't have chance to visit PaH so we had to get food from our local shop for her but next time I go to PaH I will find a suitable kitten food


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Look for something with a high meat content 60 or 70% is good*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Gizzyboy said:


> Ahh thanks for that, we have used Nature's Menu and Nature Diet with our Pup as he has allegies to alot of commercial food. I didn't know they did a Kitty variety (I never needed to look before)
> We didn't have chance to visit PaH so we had to get food from our local shop for her but next time I go to PaH I will find a suitable kitten food


Yeh they do a kitten variety.. my 2 love it and they're very fussy!


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.
No sign of babies yet, although my daughter's boyfriend is training to be a vet and said he thought she is pretty much due anytime now. He seem's to think that although underweight her little one's should be alright. She doesn't appear to have any major health issue's. I shall ring my own vet again later and see if we can get a cancellation.
She was laying on the bed last night and we could clearly see her babies moving about inside her


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

my pregnant girl did great on whiskas and felix kitten!!!!!!! all she would eat


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh but if this little girl needs to put weight on maybe a higher meat content which would naturally have a higher and more quality protein content would be better for her.. just speaking from when I got my first kitten he was underweight when I got him and Whiskas wasnt doing him any favours!

If you can afford better, buy better!

Have you sorted out her de-fleaing and worming yet or are you leaving that till after she's had the babies?


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

she will have those kittens under your bed if you let her. keep an eye on her and place her in a room with the box that you have made if you want her to keep it in the box. other wise she will happily have them under the bed all over your floor hard for you to reach if there are complications.


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Managed to get a cancellation after lunch. Basically she told us what we already knew. Seemed like a waste of a journey and I wished I had waited till Thur's to see my own as it was his day off today lol.
She is malnorished (as we thought) she decided against worming her and said she will do that later and the kitten's at the same time. Had some advice about spaying, which we already want to do, and kitten jabs.
She also told me not to change her food at the moment as she is close to birth and if she get's an upset tummy could then get dehydrated.
She just said to continue what we are doing already. She checked her temp and said she may be a few day's to a week away from labour. Other than that it all seemed abit rushed, but at least we came away knowing she was healthy, albeit underweight.

Isis is back under the bed again.... Now, we have not encouraged this as we have provided her with a large covered box tucked away in the darkest corner of the room, it has a blanket in it. She hasn't gone in it sadly. She just seem's to stay under the bed, only coming out to eat and use the litter tray. She sometime's sleep's on top of the bed but has decided today, that's where she want's to be. She is being kept in the room with the box, we have nowhere else suitable for her to stay, hence the reason she is in our bedroom. 
Any idea's how to encourage her to sleep in the box? 
I don't like the idea of her having her kitten's under the bed but Isis seem's to have other idea's 
She clearly feel's safer under there.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If it's big enough under the bed can you not fit a small box or crate or something under there with blankets it? She is obviously scared getting used to her new home and humans and just feels safer there!

My girl started to give birth in a tiny hooded bed as she liked it there, never went in any of the boxes i had for her, however, after 1 kitten was born she realized she was overcrowded and hot in the bed so moved into the box. So your girl may do this too!

Glad the vet said she is ok.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

do you have a bathroom you could put the box in? you could put her there when you are not around. you could also pull her out put her in the box with some treats or feed her there. then stuff things under the bed to keep her from going under there.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww bless her.. Maybe she just feels safe under your bed.. what fluffy suggested was good, putting a box under your bed, see if she'll go in that? x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> do you have a bathroom you could put the box in? you could put her there when you are not around. you could also pull her out put her in the box with some treats or feed her there. then stuff things under the bed to keep her from going under there.


I wouldn't pull your cat out as she is obviously very nervous at present and I think it would be unfair if where she felt safe was blocked off.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

What about setting up a box in the bottom of a wardrobe, somewhere nice and secluded, and then just sitting with her quietly with something yummy and seeing if you can tempt her out gently? Something special and irresistable? If she will come to you for some lovely titbits, and allows you to pet her, you could show her the box and she might take to it? I wouldn't force her out of anywhere, although I agree with Steph, it will be very difficult for you to check on her where she is, better to get her to come to you.  Drape a towel across the top of the box, and cut her a nice wide entrance in the side so that she feels really hidden and safe.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Gizzyboy said:


> Managed to get a cancellation after lunch. Basically she told us what we already knew.


Did the vet scan for a microchip?

Liz


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

If you can't put the box anywhere else mimic the 'under the bed' environment by covering box up with blanket, as another poster suggested


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi all, the box is covered already. My hubby has put her food dish in there and she will now sit in there for a while. It's looking good so far as she now seem's to go inside it no problem.

Yes she was scanned by the vet and there was no chip. We didn't think think there would be as she was never spayed so why on earth would anyone go to the bother of getting her chipped.
She is estimated to be around 9-12 month's old.

We have a large built in cuboard in the bedroom but it's filled with suitcases and... shoes. I think I should give it a sort our and put the box in there. It would be an ideal place. At the moment it's partially blocked off as we have the TV there. Time to re-arrange furniture  
Maybe if we place her food and water in the cuboard also it might feel like her space. It's nice and cosy in there too as the radiator is on the other side of the wall. I shall keep you all updated


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Best of luck! I am so glad she found you


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Gizzyboy said:


> Yes she was scanned by the vet and there was no chip. We didn't think think there would be as she was never spayed so why on earth would anyone go to the bother of getting her chipped.
> She is estimated to be around 9-12 month's old.


It is indeed possible, there are people out there who brag openly about removing cats from their homes and dumping them many miles away - on the grounds that the cat concerned has defecated in their garden. Or you could have a cat that jumps into a workman's van. Such a cat could be missing for weeks - never ever assume that a cat is not owned.

Anyway it sounds as if this cat has fallen on her feet and I'm sure you will enjoy the kittens!

Liz


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank's Liz I didn't really think of that, she clearly was owned at one point as she had a collar but no tag. She must have been wandering for week's maybe months as her collar was so tight. It looked small enough to fit a very young kitten. She still has the mark's and sores on her neck where it was attached.
I really do wish she could talk and tell us her story.

Still no sign of kitten's arriving but she is rather restless and acting abit odd, we are keeping a close eye on her. She is more active than she has been and is wandering around the bedroom. She has eaten very little since last night. Is that a good sign she is nearing the birth?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sounds like things are getting ready! Has she had a "show" at all? Though you don't always see this as they may clear it up?

Give her a hug and kiss from me, xx


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Sounds like things are getting ready! Has she had a "show" at all? Though you don't always see this as they may clear it up?
> 
> Give her a hug and kiss from me, xx


Not that we have noticed. She does clean herself often but there is no fluid leaking. Unless it was possible that she had one before she arrived. I have no idea.
I forgot to ask the vet about her teat's as she has no milk yet and is that normal seeing as she may have so little time left before birth?
What time is an average for her teat's to fill? They are large and pink but really dry.

I will give her a hug and kiss from you, she loves her cuddles


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I worried about this my cat had dry nipples on the ends and no leaking milk or anything but she must have had some in there somewhere LOL.. She lick herself "down there" alot when she is getting ready so I'd say she's prob gonna make you wait a little while yet


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I worried about this my cat had dry nipples on the ends and no leaking milk or anything but she must have had some in there somewhere LOL.. She lick herself "down there" alot when she is getting ready so I'd say she's prob gonna make you wait a little while yet


Ahh Thank you!...nice to hear it's normal 
I hope she doesn't make us wait too long as we are walking around like zombies at the moment lol


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Just a quick update. Isis went into labour around 7pm last night and gave birth to 6 healthy babies. We had a few scary moment's and a couple of breech deliveries but all of them are feeding well and healthy. She is a super devoted mum. 
All placenta's were delivered and accounted for, they are feeding well and mum has been eating drinking and toileting as normal. We are over the moon 
Thank's to all who posted on this thread and Fluffypurrs for all the advice. I found so much help on this forum and would have been pretty much lost without it.

Here is a pic taken this morning of Mum and Babies


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

What a beautiful picture! So glad that it all went smoothly and that you have happy and healthy kittens!

Keep us updated with lots of pictures!

Lou
X


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

well done and congratulations get some lactol or cimicat for weening will help put weight on mum too


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Gizzyboy said:


> Just a quick update. Isis went into labour around 7pm last night and gave birth to 6 healthy babies. We had a few scary moment's and a couple of breech deliveries but all of them are feeding well and healthy. She is a super devoted mum.
> All placenta's were delivered and accounted for, they are feeding well and mum has been eating drinking and toileting as normal. We are over the moon
> Thank's to all who posted on this thread and Fluffypurrs for all the advice. I found so much help on this forum and would have been pretty much lost without it.
> 
> Here is a pic taken this morning of Mum and Babies


Oh WOW. Weldone mum and you of course! Those kittens look stunning colours and look how happy mum looks.

didn't have them under the bed then?


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> Oh WOW. Weldone mum and you of course! Those kittens look stunning colours and look how happy mum looks.
> 
> didn't have them under the bed then?


Haha no not under the bed, but number 1 was born in a pyamid shaped tiny cat bed..the rest were born in my daughters old moses basket. Number 4 was dragged into Isis nest box swinging by his umbilical cord (scary moment) Her other 3 babies were crying so she ran back to them (by this time I was able to cut and tie the cord) So an eventful birth! They have now all been transferred into her nest box where it's nice and quiet.

Tasha I have some Lactol here already, should I start giving some to mum now?

We have 2 Black Kitten's, 1 White with Gold spot's, 2 White with black spot's and 1 Calico, such a nice mixture!
Thank's all


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol sounds like lottie's. she had kitten 1 in her pyramid bed which i ended up cutting the roof a bit to check she was ok,and then she did the whole swing a kitten by it's cord thing... 

If Mum will drink the lactol then be good for her to have some 

ps: stop making me kitten broody, i love calicos....................

you must keep us updated!!!!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG those kittens look gorgeous! Sounds like you and Mum coped really well.

Well done to you all x


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> lol sounds like lottie's. she had kitten 1 in her pyramid bed which i ended up cutting the roof a bit to check she was ok,and then she did the whole swing a kitten by it's cord thing...
> 
> If Mum will drink the lactol then be good for her to have some
> 
> ...


Lol yes I remember you saying about the cat bed. I was going to move it but as Isis didn't go in it, I really didn't think she would rush in there as number 1 was making an entrance 
Ahh the little Calico is my favorite!! I was so worried about her last night as she didn't latch on to mum for at least an hour or so, all the other's were feeding well. She is making up for lost time now, she will fight her bigger sibling's if they have a teat she want's lol She boxes them off the teat!

I shall try Isis with some Lactol later 
I will keep you all updated and probably ask a million questions in the coming week's


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

awww bless them xxxxxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done to you all. Good to hear that mum and babies are doing well. They are so sweet. Post lots of pictures so we can see them growing up.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Gizzyboy said:


> Here is a pic taken this morning of Mum and Babies


Congratulations - those babies are huge!

Liz


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG! What a wonderful story I have just read it all through & couldn't wait to find out what happened!"

Congratulations on taking Isis in & coping so well with the birth! 

Beautiful babies I'm so glad it all turned out well good for you!!


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations on the new babies  they are beautiful! Look forward to pictures of teh babies in the coming weeks


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww what a happy ending bless, gorgeous kitties, and mum is lovely to,


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS *on your lovely new family. What a fabulous array of colours  Very beautiful


----------



## Gizzyboy (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank You all  
Isis really is a trooper and for a first time mum she is coping so well and is such an attentive mummy. 

Liz I was also surprised at how many kittens she had and how big they were. Mind you, we called her barrel cat for a few day's leading up to the birth. She was enormous.

I shall keep you all updated with pic's.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wonderful news to come on today and see the babies all delivered safely They look a wonderful mix of colours too
She is so lucky to of found you*


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

hey! just want 2 say thank god u took her in most ppl wud just shoo them away! the world needs more ppl like u and ur husband, secondly they r gorgeous and mum looks so content i love the ginger and white one  but they r all gorgeous, look 4ward to seein more pics, take care x


----------

